# Need a Great English Speaking Dentist in SLP



## allan_in_mexico (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey folks,

I'm originally from Canada, but living in San Luis Potosi now. Does anybody happen to know of a good English-speaking dentist here?

Thanks for any help.

Allan


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

allan_in_mexico said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm originally from Canada, but living in San Luis Potosi now. Does anybody happen to know of a good English-speaking dentist here?
> 
> ...


I know a good English speaking dentist here in SLP.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

As soon as Allan has made 5 posts, Allan and Alan will be able to communicate by PM!


----------



## allan_in_mexico (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Isla - I'll try to make a few more posts then.

Alan - would you be kind enough to share the name of your dentist with your fellow tocayo from SLP? This toothache is really kickin my butt over here!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

allan_in_mexico said:


> Thanks Isla - I'll try to make a few more posts then.
> 
> Alan - would you be kind enough to share the name of your dentist with your fellow tocayo from SLP? This toothache is really kickin my butt over here!


OK. Keep posting. the consultorio is open until 7PM today. Send me a PM when you get to 5 posts. Alan


----------

